# New KA stand mixer V.S Hobart K45



## jeyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am looking to upgrade my mixer from a hand mixer to one of the stand mixers. I no someone who owns a new Kitchenaid mixer and she loves it(about a year old now)

So I was thinking of picking a new one up, but then I saw some reviews that say the new ones do not last like my grandmothers from the 40s(thats still going)

Anyways ill cut the story short a little. I have an offer for an Hobart K45 250watt (year no idea I can ask tho) mixer that I can snag for $160 from a friends mother who just does not cook anymore

Ideas? She wants to sell it asap so whoever snags it first gets it lol


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

It's been a while since I looked at this but IIR the K45 was built by Hobart. I wouldn't waste time if the one you can grab is in good shape. I have no idea on used valuations but that's a lot less than you will pay for a new one and you probably won't wear it out in your lifetime. If you do the good news is the motors and bushings can be rebuilt unlike the new stuff that is simply more cost effective to toss and replace. The only downside, if you can all it that is the wattage is lower than many of the newer units but their are other factors to consider when thinking about how strong it will be. Hopefully it has the bowl, paddle and dough hook.

Dave


----------



## willbkool (Jun 14, 2010)

Remember, wattage doesn't mean power to attachments. Wattage is simply how many watts are used by the motor. My Hobart N-50(pic in my avatar) spec is in HP or horsepower. That meaures how much 'power' is at the working end, which is what matters.

I would go for the K45 as I trust the old Hobart KA's more than the new ones.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a lot of misinformation running around this thread. 

Hobart sold KA to Whirlpool in 1985.  If the machine question is a Hobart/KA, it will say so on the bottom side of the base.   I'm not sure when Whirlpool compromised KA stand mixer quality but if the machine was made in the nineties or the early part of this century, it's a bad bet.  

Even if it is a Hobart, and you're not going to use it for tough duty like whole wheat breads and stiff cookie doughs, but for doing things like cake batters, whipped cream, egg whites, etc., I wouldn't buy it. If you look, you can find a brand new K45 goes for less than $160.  At the time I'm posting this, there's an Amazon ad featuring a white K45 for $140 on this CT page.

If you are buying for heavy duty use, $160 is still a lot of money for a used appliance of uncertain vintage.  

On the other hand, the deal looks sweeter if it includes a few "attachments" like the grater, grinder, and/or pasta maker. 

I think you're probably better off buying something larger (KA's larger machines have metal gears and gear housing) and new from someplace with a liberal exchange policy who also offers an extended warranty.  Extended warranties aren't always a good idea, but a stand mixer, especially a KA, is one of those things for which it is. 

If you're really serious about bread, to the extent that you bake more than 50 or 60 loaves a year, or do frequent cookie baking, consider saving up for an Electrolux Assistent. 

BDL


----------



## jeyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys! I'm keep thinking it over for the day. Told my friend I really think I'm going for it so Its mine as long as I don't wait to long(they no I'm very busy so small delay is fine)

It has Hobart on the mixer itself. Its not one of the new "classic" k45 its the real deal


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeyman said:


> It has Hobart on the mixer itself. Its not one of the new "classic" k45 its the real deal


If you don't want it I'll take it! 

WillBKool did you score your N50 used? (droooool)

Dave


----------

